# Decent painters, decorator, and AC company?



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello all,
I am hoping you can help with an idea I am turning over in my head..............

As many of you guys and girls know I work in real estate here in Dubai and I often have people ask do I know a company for AC painting and routine maintanence issues, which led me to explore the possibility of establishing one.

What I would like to try and do is gauge the demand for this by asking you how hard you guys find it to find a good company for this.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think a lot of Europeans go to 'Jim'll Fix It' - they seem to have someone to do everything but they aren't cheap.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We use Renovo

renovo home - Renovo Facilities Management


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Hello all,
> I am hoping you can help with an idea I am turning over in my head..............
> 
> As many of you guys and girls know I work in real estate here in Dubai and I often have people ask do I know a company for AC painting and routine maintanence issues, which led me to explore the possibility of establishing one.
> ...


Hi BigJimbo, I think if you operated the business in a professional manner which I am sure you would, you would be a head of 90% of the competition. A maintanence company in Dubai has big potential. Also you are in the real estate game so even better. I would definitely go for it.Good luck.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> I think a lot of Europeans go to 'Jim'll Fix It' - they seem to have someone to do everything but they aren't cheap.


May I ask approx how much and for what?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

They seem to have people to do everything - putting your sound system together, cabling, putting up your curtains, that kind of thing. My friend used them when she moved into her apartment to fix up her TV, home theatre, stereo, etc which did include adding some cabling, which she already had, and it cost in the region of Dhs. 1000. When I needed to sort out an FTA box and hook up a TV, it set me back about Dhs. 300. I think the market sector you should be targeting is single women. Having said that, I have a female friend who is brilliant at this kind of thing, so I probably need to retract that before I get well and truly shot down haha! Ooh another one that's not cheap, bore holes. They have about trebled in price. I remember the first one I had done was about Dhs. 300 ish and now it's more than Dhs. 1000 (both with pump). The other thing we seriously lack here are proper gardeners with proper equipment who know how to cut trees and bushes rather than massacring them!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I was thinking about this and I reckon offering to put Ikea (and similar) furniture together at a reasonable cost would be quote lucrative too.


----------

